# AMH levels and further treatment



## trigger33 (May 17, 2010)

HI,
Does anyone know what your amh should be at 33. Just got results of 13, was told it's not great. According to some sites it's ok and others say i'm kidding myself ttc.
Any insight greatly appreciated.
I've taken a vacation in hell for six months of clomid and now they want to start me on Puragon injections even though DH morphology is only 3....does this seem a little crazy or is it just me.
Please help, it's doing my head in.
thanks


----------



## gra13 (May 26, 2010)

Hi Trigger..

found this on a website..thought it might help you.
I dont know how the reuslts shuld be in relation to your age...
I recently get my own AMH tested, but Im 39..& my level was 1.? (cant rememer after the decimal point!)
I had been through 7 miscarriages & 2 failed ivfs..so it seems I do have a problem..
also my dh has a low morphology, & following this had his dna fragmentation tested...
which was alos low, he got treated for this, but the treatment made things worse..!!
weve now been advised to go for eggdonor ivf...
but in saying that, in my clinic another girl had just got pregnant with a lower AMH level than me.. at 0.? & her dh also had 
low dna frag problems...so there is hope out there...

if your feeling unsure of it all...ask do they has anyone else to compare to..
what are your odds as such??Just to give a more positive view of what they want you to do..

The website I got this info on is http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm if you want to have a read of it yourself.
Even reading below 13 isnt so bad...its not rock bottom anyway thats for sure...
dont give up hope ...

Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL

Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5 4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
High Level > 48.5 >6.8

Talk again soon, 
Gra


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Trigger ,i was just about to post the wee chart that gra has posted already .I dont think an amh of 13 is that bad ,mines was 1.1 which is pretty awful BUT i still managed to get pg against the odds ...my wee miracle   .I dont have any experience of MF so cant help you out but what i would say is find a clinic that is well suited and can deal with all the issues you may have .GOOD LUCK


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Trigger

Mine was 13.8 and I am 37.5 yrs old. I was told reasonable for my age but when doing IVF I was put on a normal  / high dose and responded poorly. Had to extend my STIMMS.

I still got a BFP!!

I think it relates to age so someone of say 25 having AMH of 13.8 would be poor so they'd give more Stimms. It's all relevant then to your age!

Good Luck x


----------



## trigger33 (May 17, 2010)

hi,
thanks for the replies, it's been very helpful. I think i should just take a break from it for a while but just don't want to take too much time out either.
I bought a clearblue fertility monitor as we have problems sometimes getting to dtd at the right time so there are some months that i know we haven't tried hard enough. This monitor is suppose to help identify more days than the opk's alone.
My DH had DNA *** test and at least that's ok but he had a chronic prostate infection that was symptomless and has affected his morphology. He's really after taking responsibility lately and wants to make more of an effort with his diet etc so i should be glad of that.
I guess i should just get on the phone again to the clinic and see what theyy say. I'd love to start the Puragon knowing his side of things were right, I think i could bear the side effects knowing we had some chance.
thanks again


----------

